# Help identifying a song



## inglesworth (Jul 14, 2016)

When I was in Highschool concert band, we played a song that was titled "Masque" on the sheet music. Unfortunately, I am unable to go back and see the sheet music to see the composer/arranger.

I would very much like to find a copy of this song to listen to, but as you could imagine, it is pretty difficult to locate a specific song called "Masque". There's a whole genre with the same name, after all...

I am wondering if anyone here might be able to point me in a direction where I might be able to find a song with so little information (I know, it's a long shot)?

I could write out the first phrase or two of the 1st trumpet part in sheet music from memory if that would help anyone identify it. I could either find a program to do it or write it on a staff and scan/upload if anyone thinks that might help?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Try googling "High school band piece "Masque." I got several results, some with YT links.
Good luck.


----------

